
Don't build an app, build a business - alex-warren
http://alexwarren.co.uk/2013/07/11/dont-build-an-app-build-a-business/
======
nkozyra
Okay I'm making it a point to no longer click on titles that are simply
commands. It's kind of getting ridiculous now.

------
sudhirj
The article (and it's associated links) simply keep restating the fact that
app sales, like most things in and out of this category are a power law
distribution. If you want to get into the top of the curve, you need
exponentially greater quality / marketing.

Was there ever a time, even in the early days of the store, when making a
shitty app would automatically bring in primary income?

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Yes, in the early days, apps like fart soundboards and flashlights were making
people significant chunks of money.

As the competition has increased, you either find dozens of clones of the low
quality apps, or one or two competitors that have taken most of the market.

------
Terpaholic
The core concept of this article is solid - build something useful. That's how
I'm getting triple digit year on year growth & traction with my app,
[http://www.getcampusmaps.com](http://www.getcampusmaps.com) . Students find
the app easier to use than going to the visitors center and getting a paper
map, and so it provides real value to them.

I disagree that the app store gold rush is completely over however - I entered
a crowded space with established competitors (including each school's own app,
Google Maps, Apple Maps, GuideBook, Blackboard, and many more, and am still
able to carve out a solid niche for myself.

The trick is in not only providing value with the app, but having a scalable
marketing strategy. Treat it like any other product you want to sell, don't
ride the Appstore-luck wave.

~~~
stkni
Your app appears free though? Growth and traction of free apps and growth and
traction of paid apps aren't really comparable unless you have a plan to
convert. Care to share?

~~~
Terpaholic
Point well taken.

I've been hesitant on monetizing because of that very same growth I'm seeing.
In about 6 weeks I expect to peak in the top 10 US Navigation app for about 3
days (new school year).

I've been debating ads + freemium "ads free mode", but I feel that at this
point I'm getting more value out of establishing a user base. My real issue is
that I don't have a GOOD scalable monetization option in mind.

Negotiating local deals takes way too long with too much turnover. I'd be
interested in offering school apparel deals though. That seems scalable with
the right vendor.

e: I am currently split testing one campus @ 99 cents in a separate app to
test how that's received.

~~~
swalsh
Integrate with facebook, map dorm rooms to students. Give to girls for free,
and charge the men. Works for pubs.

~~~
jere
Congratulations. That might be the creepiest suggestion I've ever heard on HN.

~~~
true_religion
Just to add to this. This isn't creepy because its illegal or provides
something that was impossible before---actually dorm address information at my
uni was available online to students. It comes off as creepy because of the
way it is setup: charging men for access to women.

It basically circumvents all of our accepted social protocol without any
rationale beyond personal profit.

------
mozboz
DNR

Don't build a business, create something good.

